# Persian: درس عبرت



## NielCG

سلام!

میخواستم ببینم ترجمه "درس عبرت" به انگلیسی چه میشود؟

برای مثال در این مورد:
"آن اتفاق درس عبرتی برای من شد تا دیگر آن اشتباه را تکرار نکنم"

ممنون میشم اگر کل جمله هم ترجمه کنید 

مرسی


----------



## PersoLatin

NielCG said:


> میخواستم ببینم ترجمه "درس عبرت" به انگلیسی چه میشود؟


a: lesson, warning, example, life lesson, wake-up call

درس عبرت گرفتن - to learn from, mainly, an unpleasant experience.
درس عبرت دادن - to teach someone a 'lesson', to punish or get even with someone, punish & make an example of someone.



NielCG said:


> "آن اتفاق درس عبرتی برای من شد تا دیگر آن اشتباه را تکرار نکنم"


In this case, a lesson from an unpleasant experience:
The incident (itself) taught me (a lesson) not to ever repeat that mistake.
The incident was a such lesson for me that I'll never repeat that mistake.



BUT I don't know how عبرت which is related to عبور & عابر and عبر (crossing), has come to mean پند and نصیحت, in Persian, I'm sure others will know.


----------



## Stranger_

> BUT I don't know how عبرت which is related to عبور & عابر and عبر (crossing), has come to mean پند and نصیحت, in Persian, I'm sure others will know.


No, it is not related to them. 

The word "عبرت" comes from a different root. 

عبرت comes from the verb root: اِعْتَبَرَ
While عبور, عابر, معبر come from a different verb root: عَبَرَ

But that is not all there is; a third similar verb also exists: عَبَّرَ, from which the word تعبیر comes!

I will not be surprised if I find even more close-sounding verbs with different meanings because that is what Arabic is, a language full of confusing verbs.


----------



## PersoLatin

Thank you Stranger_



Stranger_ said:


> عبرت comes from the verb root: اِعْتَبَرَ


I used some 'trusted' online source which said *عبرت *means 'across' which didn't make sense here.

I have since searched for *عِبْرَةٌ *which is the correct Arabic for *عبرت*, it means 'a lesson' which in the context makes sense, then درس عبرت means 'teach a lesson'.

*اِعْتَبَرَ* means 'be taken as warning' which also makes sense but it doesn't seem to have *عبرت/عِبْرَةٌ* as a derivative.


----------



## soheil1

NielCG said:


> سلام!
> 
> میخواستم ببینم ترجمه "درس عبرت" به انگلیسی چه میشود؟
> 
> برای مثال در این مورد:
> "آن اتفاق درس عبرتی برای من شد تا دیگر آن اشتباه را تکرار نکنم"
> 
> ممنون میشم اگر کل جمله هم ترجمه کنید
> 
> مرسی


درس عبرن=Lesson
------------------------------
This incident was a lesson for me no to repeat that mistake anymore.


----------



## NielCG

ممنونم از همگی دوستان که وقت صرف میکنید برای جواب دادن به سوالات 

یک سوال دیگر آیا یک منبع معتبر آنلاین برای ترجمه کلمات از فارسی به انگلیسی سراغ دارید ؟ 
من فقط گوگل را میشناسم که برای من تا به اینجا خیلی قابل اطمینان نبوده مخصوصا برای فارسی به انگلیسی


----------



## soheil1

soheil1 said:


> درس عبرن=Lesson
> ------------------------------
> This incident was a lesson for me no to repeat that mistake anymore.


sorry, "not" to repeat


----------



## soheil1

NielCG said:


> ممنونم از همگی دوستان که وقت صرف میکنید برای جواب دادن به سوالات
> 
> یک سوال دیگر آیا یک منبع معتبر آنلاین برای ترجمه کلمات از فارسی به انگلیسی سراغ دارید ؟
> من فقط گوگل را میشناسم که برای من تا به اینجا خیلی قابل اطمینان نبوده مخصوصا برای فارسی به انگلیسی


forum.wordreference.com!


----------



## NielCG

soheil1 said:


> forum.wordreference.com!



) بله درست می فرمایید.
من پرسیدم که تعداد زیادی تاپیک باز نکنم.


----------



## fulanito folaani

NielCG said:


> ممنونم از همگی دوستان که وقت صرف میکنید برای جواب دادن به سوالات
> 
> یک سوال دیگر آیا یک منبع معتبر آنلاین برای ترجمه کلمات از فارسی به انگلیسی سراغ دارید ؟
> من فقط گوگل را میشناسم که برای من تا به اینجا خیلی قابل اطمینان نبوده مخصوصا برای فارسی به انگلیسی



شايد واژه ياب بدردتان بخورد، مخصوصا قسمت _ديكشنرى_اش. به نظر من از گوگل بهتر است و اگر بخواهيد مى توانيد اپ موبايلش را هم دانلود كنيد


----------



## NielCG

fulanito folaani said:


> شايد واژه ياب بدردتان بخورد، مخصوصا قسمت _ديكشنرى_اش. به نظر من از گوگل بهتر است و اگر بخواهيد مى توانيد اپ موبايلش را هم دانلود كنيد


ممنونم از شما. حتما امتحان میکنم


----------



## soheil1

اگر صرفا دیکشنری میخواید که گوگل کنید فراوونه


----------



## PersoLatin

soheil1 said:


> درس عبرن=Lesson


*عبرت *means 'lesson' and *درس *(as in *تدریس*) is 'teaching'.




PersoLatin said:


> درس عبرت گرفتن - to learn from, mainly, an unpleasant experience.
> درس عبرت دادن - to teach someone a 'lesson', to punish or get even with someone, punish & make an example of someone.



Although the above are commonly used, we should use *عبرت *on its own, as in the following:
عبرت گرفتن - to learn from, mainly, an unpleasant experience.
عبرت دادن - to teach someone a 'lesson', to punish or get even with someone, punish & make an example of someone.

And use it with *درس *as an adjective, as in the original question: آن اتفاق *درس عبرتی* برای من شد تا دیگر آن اشتباه را تکرار نکنم


----------



## soheil1

PersoLatin said:


> *عبرت *means 'lesson' and *درس *(as in *تدریس*) is 'teaching'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the above are commonly used, we should use *عبرت *on its own, as in the following:
> عبرت گرفتن - to learn from, mainly, an unpleasant experience.
> عبرت دادن - to teach someone a 'lesson', to punish or get even with someone, punish & make an example of someone.
> 
> And use it with *درس *as an adjective, as in the original question: آن اتفاق *درس عبرتی* برای من شد تا دیگر آن اشتباه را تکرار نکنم


I don't treat translation as a mapping of words between the lannguages. Rather I translate concepts. You only have 'lesson's iin Enlgish


----------



## Mahsa Moon

سلام یک سوال داشتم معنی این جمله به انگلیسی چه می شود؟
مهارت هایت را در این زمینه افزایش بده.


----------



## RTin

Mahsa Moon said:


> سلام یک سوال داشتم معنی این جمله به انگلیسی چه می شود؟
> مهارت هایت را در این زمینه افزایش بده.



سلام؛

Improve/Increase your skills in this field.


----------

